# Cherohala Challenge



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

X-post from the lounge.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=176338

Who's in this year?


----------



## wildwood (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll be there. How does it compare to English Mt and 3 State? English Mt kicked my @ss


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

wildwood said:


> I'll be there. How does it compare to English Mt and 3 State? English Mt kicked my @ss


I haven't done English Mt. yet but I think it's much harder than 3 State. The Cherohala Skyway isn't nearly as steep as Burkhalter but its just a long grind. IIRC, it's about 11 miles at 9% grade and it starts around 70 miles into the ride. The only other thing I really remember is getting to around 107 to 108 miles and just staring at my computer waiting for it to hit 115. Its a long ride....but a very beautiful one too.

I'm signed up for the 115 but I may have to back down to the metric because of work and a few other things. I'd really like to do the 115 again.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm in and looking forward to the challenge. I rode English Mountain the last two years and it's kicked my butt also :cryin: , but this will be my first time doing the Cherohala. I think this will be more endurance climbing instead of the power climbing of English Mountain


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I rode it 3 years ago for my 40th b-day present to myself, it's a great ride...Friendly sag volunteers and a nice mix of food at the stops. Be prepared, if it's hot there's no where to hide on the Skyway. 
Think I may be done with Mitchell for a while so I hope to get Cherohala, 3-State, and 6-gap into the mix.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

upstateSC-rider said:


> I rode it 3 years ago for my 40th b-day present to myself, it's a great ride...Friendly sag volunteers and a nice mix of food at the stops. Be prepared, if it's hot there's no where to hide on the Skyway.
> Think I may be done with Mitchell for a while so I hope to get Cherohala, 3-State, and 6-gap into the mix.



Saturday's high for Tellico Plains is 95!!! :blush2:


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Mark H said:


> Saturday's high for Tellico Plains is 95!!! :blush2:


Yikes!!! I'm still on the fence as to which distance I'm doing this year. A hot day may push me over the edge to drop back to the metric. IIRC there is almost no shade on the Skyway and hitting it late in the day could make the ride really miserable.

BTW, if you see this tape job on Saturday then you've found me! It'd be cool to meet a couple of y'all. Come over and say "Hey".


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

I rode yesterday. The Skyway was toasty, was it not?

I consumed 2.25-2.5 gallons of liquid during the ride. That's probably a personal record. I was still on the verge of cramping at the top.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Velo Vol said:


> I rode yesterday. The Skyway was toasty, was it not?
> 
> I consumed 2.25-2.5 gallons of liquid during the ride. That's probably a personal record. I was still on the verge of cramping at the top.


I would say yes but I don't know for sure...because...well, I bailed on it. I just did the 50 mile ride. Congrats on doing it! Yesterday was brutally hot.

I had every intention of doing the 115 and have done it twice before. I normally would be really peeved with myself for punking out and doing the shorter distance but not this time. It was hot, 95 degrees by 11:00 am, I was tired because I didn't sleep well the night before, and my legs were sore when I woke up. I should've tapered off more earlier in the week. I hit the first few little rollers and my legs felt absolutely dead, no spring or energy. I knew I could've muscled through Deals Gap and gotten to the Skyway but I was pretty sure if I did that I would have to be sagged back in at some point. 

Oh well, there's always next year. In a related note, the 50 mile ride is a really pretty route too.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

If not for the guy in the red Ford truck I would've never made it up the skyway. I had stopped between the rest stop at 3500ft and the one at 5300ft with cramps. He gave me two Endurolyte pills and after a few minutes I was good to go. The computer on my bike said it took me 7hrs 19mins @ 15.9mph with rest stops and my cramping problems the time was 8hrs 2mins. I was pleased just to finish with the heat yesterday.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Killboy photos are up. Here's me on the Dragon and Skyway:


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Cool Pics! They got them up pretty fast. I can't say enough good things about Killboy. Great shots at incredible prices...and the site is pretty cool to visit from time to time.

Here I am at the finish sportin' the Lounge Kit.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Here's me Dragon and Skyway.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't think your links are correct, Mark H. I click through to the same finish-line photo.

I wish they had caught me with a climbing photo like this one. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Velo Vol said:


> I don't think your links are correct, Mark H. I click through to the same finish-line photo.
> 
> I wish they had caught me with a climbing photo like this one. It's pretty cool.


I fixed the one on the dragon, but for some reason I can't get the one on the skyway to work. 

I wish I could climb like that, but at 6'4" 228lbs it's just not going to happen. However, I do descend very well!!!


----------

